# Solved: Damn Small Linux in VirtualBox



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

I downloaded the current DSL iso from www.damnsmalllinux.org, and booted it up in VirtualBox. I set up all the settings right, but when I try to use fdisk or install to hard drive, it always gives me an error that it can't open dev/VBOXHDA. How can I fix this?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you created a virtual drive to install it to?


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Never mind, got it to work.


----------

